# Mike Rubin Photography & Workshops



## MikeR (Mar 4, 2007)

For over twenty-five years, I have been capturing the landscape and my surroundings using both film and digital cameras. 
I'm the owner of Mike Rubin Photography & Workshops, LLC. My specialty is teaching people how to make the best of their cameras so they can go from taking snapshots to taking creative works of art. 
I recognize that people are often discouraged when their photographs do not turn out like those they admire in books & magazines. I understands that many people become easily frustrated because they do not fully understand what they can do with their camera, when all they really need is to be taught the basics of composition and exposure without the fear factor of science or math. *I offer workshops and on-line training to teach the basics in an easy and non-technical way.*
My images have won many contests, and I market them. My photographs can be viewed on my website at http://mikerubinphoto.com. I reside in Connecticut with my wife and son.


----------

